# popular pigeon feeding spot



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

wow, today i walked down a sidestreet that borders a large parking lot. there had to have been over 100 birds scattered about the sidewalk. i threw them some seeds and they went insane. then as i was enjoying them from afar another guy comes up and dumps a bucket of bread crumbs (he is a restaurant worker or something). then a lady goes by in a car and throws like an entire bag of bird seed out the window. no wonder the birds are so fat. i've nicknamed the street pigeon alley lol.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Badbird, I just love it when alot of folks take an interest in feeding the pigeons that way!

fp


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Thats great I just hope they don't have*

laws like the ones here my mayberry town. (birds ohhhhhhhhhh) big no no! 

The dang humans make more of a mess than the birds do. (new law should be in place) no feeding the humans in parks or for that matter anywhere in mayberry!!!! yeah!!!  

Andi


----------

